# Eukanuba German Shepherd Dog Food



## helen1 (Dec 17, 2008)

***** ESPECIALLY for the German Shepherd Dog breed that fare the best on LAMB & RICE formula *****
~ make sure that the feed does NOT contain any wheat, corn or sorghum ~



"LIST OF SUPERIOR INGREDIENTS BEYOND THE FIRST FIVE INGREDIENTS" ;

While the first five ingredients play a significant role in the nutritional make-up of your dog’s food, every single ingredient is important. 


HIGH-QUALITY PROTEINS – Proteins are the building blocks of all living organisms.
Protein is essential for all bodily functions including those of the brain, heart, skin, skeleton and many others.
Look for identifiable animal proteins such as Lamb and/or Chicken MEAL rather generic terms like "lamb meal", "poultry meal," -which can consist of any fowl; turkey, chicken, geese, etc.
Lamb/Chicken Meal 
Some foods contain lamb and/or chicken meat or lamb/chicken parts, which naturally hold a fair amount of water. Prefer to use lamb/chicken meal because most of the water has been removed, which makes it a concentrated source of protein. This means that there is a greater “protein content” in one pound of lamb/chicken meal versus one pound of meat. That’s why high-quality lamb/chicken meal is key ingredient in canine feed.


Eggs 
Eggs are one of nature's most nutrient-dense foods and play an important role in a balanced diet. They are considered a complete protein source, providing essential amino acids, vitamins and minerals (vitamins A, B, E, K, Biotin, and Sulfur). Eggs also provide healthy fats, such as omega-6 for healthy skin and a glossy coat. 


Catfish Meal 
Top-quality fish meal is made by drying the freshest fish at a low temperature, creating a concentrated, highly-digestible protein source. In addition to being an excellent source of protein, catfish meal provides natural DHA and EPA, the most important of all the omega-3 fatty acids. 
LAMB/CHICKEN FAT - We believe the primary fat source in dog food should be animal based because these fats contain a profile of fatty acids that are easily metabolized and generally more available to the body. Animal fats can vary in quality, so look for a species-specific fat like “chicken fat” (versus “animal fat”) to be certain of the kind of fat your dog is eating.


WHOLE GRAINS - Whole grains are an excellent source of protein, fiber, B vitamins, iron, zinc and other essential minerals. They also provide the kind of carbohydrates that deliver sustained energy to your dog. Include the natural goodness of Ground Brown Rice and Oat Groats when possible. 
Ground Brown Rice is the entire grain with only the inedible outer husk removed. This whole grain contains manganese, selenium, magnesium, as well as tryptophan and vitamins B1, B3 and B6. 


Oat Groats are whole oats that have been cleaned, toasted and hulled. Amazingly, they retain early all of their original nutrients after this process. Oat groats contain seven B vitamins, vitamin E, and nine minerals, including iron and calcium. 
VITAMINS AND MINERALS – The proprietary blend of vitamins and minerals should be carefully selected to work in concert with all of the other ingredients to enhance the overall nutritional value of the canine feed. 
Vitamins: Ascorbic Acid, vitamin E Supplement, Inositol, Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Citric Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid. 


Minerals: Potassium Chloride, Salt, Calcium Carbonate Monosodium Phosphate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide. 
ANTI-OXIDANT SYSTEM – Among other nutrients, anti-oxidant systems should include vitamins A, C and E plus vegetables and fruits.
The colorful skin and flesh of different vegetables and fruits contain phyto-nutrients, essential vitamins, minerals, anti-oxidants and fiber. Each vegetable and fruit should be carefully selected for its unique nutritional properties.


Vegetables and Fruits 
Beets
Beets contain folate, manganese, potassium, dietary fiber, vitamin C, magnesium, tryptophan, iron, copper and phosphorus. The phyto-nutrient called betacyanin is responsible for the purple-crimson color of the beet. 

Broccoli 
Broccoli contains vitamin C, vitamin K, vitamin A, folate, dietary fiber, manganese, trytophan, potassium, vitamin B6, vitamin B2, phospshorus, magnesium, protein, omega-3 fatty acids, vitamin B5, iron, calcium, vitamin B1, vitamin B3, zinc and vitamin E. Like other cruciferous vegetables, broccoli contains the phyto-nutrients sulforaphane and indoles. 


Carrots 
Carrots contain beta-carotene (vitamin A), vitamins C, D, E, and K, Riboflavin, Niacin, Calcium, Potassium, Phosphorus, Sodium and Iron. 


Celery 
Celery contains fiber, potassium and vitamin C. It also contains some vitamin A, calcium, and the anti-oxidants lutein and zeaxanthin. 


Lettuce 
Lettuce contains thiamin, vitamin B6, iron and potassium. It is a very good source of dietary fiber, vitamin A, vitamin C, vitamin K, folate and manganese. 


Par sley 
Parsley contains vitamin K, vitamin C, vitamin A, folate and iron. It also contains anti-oxidant phytonutrients called flavonoids including apiin, apigenin, crisoeriol and luteolin. 


Watercress 
Watercress contai ns folate, pantothenic acid and copper. It is a very good source of vitamin A, vitamin C, vitamin E (Apha Tocopherol), vitamin K, thiamin, riboflavin, vitamin B6, calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium and manganese. 


Blueberries 
Blueberries contain vitamin C, manganese, vitamin E and dietary fiber. The anti-oxidant phyto nutrients called Anthocyanins are responsible for the blue-red pigments found in blueberries. 
Pomegranate 
Pomegranate contains vitamin C and potassium. The polyphenols in pomegranate (hydrolyzable tannins called punicalagins) are responsible for the red color. 
OMEGA-3 FATTY ACIDS 
Omega-3 fatty acids are some of the most extensively researched natural nutritional ingredients in the world. Among its many health benefits, the omega-3’s help support healthy skin and shiny coat. Also include flaxseed meal and "Brewer's Yeast w/ Garlic" (-give those in tablet form for treats too) -for their superb nutritional profile and contribution to outstanding healthy skin and coat.

FLAX SEED MEAL 
Flaxseed meal is the richest plant source of anti-oxidant lignans and Omega-3 fatty. Flax seed meal also has a very high level of highly digestible protein and essential amino acids. In addition, flax seed meal contains significant amounts of fiber, vitamin E, folic acid, riboflavin, niacin, vitamin B6 and is extremely rich in the minerals potassium, calcium and phosphorus. 


BREWER’S DRIED YEAST 
Brewer’s dried yeast is loaded with highly digestible protein with an exceptional amino acid balance. It also contains an abundance of natural minerals and vitamins, featuring B complex vitamins (except B12). "Brewer's Yeast w./ Garlic" tablets are also very helpful in clearing out many skin problems. (-make sure to keep them off wheat, corn and Sorghum products too then!)

BEET PULP (SUGAR REMOVED) 
Fiber is required in every diet to maintain healthy intestinal tract and proper nutrient absorption. We use beet pulp, which is the fiber from the gray sugar beet (sugar removed).
Many studies have demonstrated that beet pulp performs better than many other types of fiber. 

DIRECT-FED MICROBIALS 
These ingredients are similar to those found in supermarket yogurts. Direct-fed microbials help support healthy immune and digestive systems.

The following direct fed microbials are highly recommended: 
Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus20faecium Fermentation Product.



"What is 'Sorghum'?! 


Sorghum is an over six feet tall exotic plant -one of the five top cereal crops in the world, along with wheat, oats, corn, and barley. It originates in Africa, having been cultivated in Egypt in antiquity, and the largest producer of sorghum in the modern era is still Africa, although the crop has spread to southern Asia and the Americas as well. In traditional form, sorghum is a towering plant over six feet (two meters) tall, although many varieties designed for cultivation are dwarf breeds, specially designed for easy harvest. In Africa, however, traditional tall sorghum is still grown, and the stalks are put to a variety of uses. 
Sorghum is an annual grass that is extremely drought tolerant, making it an excellent choice for arid and dry areas. Sorghum has special adaptations to weather extremes and is a very stable source of nutrition as a result. Sorghum is most commonly red and hard when ripe, and it is usually dried after harvesting for longevity, as the grains are stored whole. It can be harvested mechanically, although higher crop losses will result if the sorghum is too moist. 
Another type of sorghum, sweet sorghum, is grown for the manufacture of sorghum syrup. In the case of sweet sorghum, the stalks of the plant are harvested, rather than the seeds, and crushed like sugar cane or beets to produce sorghum syrup. After crushing, the syrup is cooked down to concentrate the natural sugars and packaged for sale. 
Like other slightly exotic grain crops, sorghum is used primarily for animal feed in the United States, although cultivation of sorghum is on the rise. The seeds, stalks, and leaves can all be fed to livestock or left in the field and used as a forage crop. In the United States, a wet milling method is used to make sorghum starch, used in a variety of industrial applications such as adhesives and paper making. In much of the rest of the world, however, sorghum is consumed by humans as well as animals. 
Sorghum is favored by the gluten intolerant and is often cooked as a porridge to be eaten alongside other foods. The grain is fairly neutral in flavor, and sometimes slightly sweet. This makes it well adapted to a variety of dishes, because, like tofu, sorghum absorbs flavors well. It can also be eaten plain. 
Sorghum is commonly eaten with the hull, which retains the majority of the nutrients. The plant is very high in fiber and iron, with a fairly high protein level as well. This makes it well suited to its use as a staple starch in much of the developing world. 
Sorghum was probably brought to the United States by African slaves, who cultivated it in the Southern states. Some classic Southern recipes include sorghum, suggesting that it was integrated into American cuisine by the 19th century, when additional strains were brought over from China. Sorghum is also used around the world to brew beers, with its close relative, broom corn, cultivated for the manufacture of traditional straw brooms.


----------



## John7 (Feb 3, 2010)

Have several dogs including a German Shepherd. So I feed this food. They all do good on the food. Their coats are nice and soft. I like the prebiotics that help build their immune system - most of their immune system is in the intestines, just like ours. I tried some grain free formulas. But they gave my dogs gas. And since I was concerned about the potential for bloat in my German Shepherd, I figured the grains in this food was better than bloat in my dogs by feeding a grain free food that gave them gas. I do give some raw chicken with the bones a few times a week to help clean the teeth/gums. I have nothing against petfood with grains. My dogs are not allergic. So no reason to stay away from these kibbles.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

John this is a terrible food to feed your dog and all these ingredients are as bad as it gets. Brewers rice is a very low quality grain and you would want to see brown rice, if any rice were in a dog food. White rice is not that high of a quality grain. Corn is as bad as it gets. By-products include a large amount of feathers and other garbage dogs would not eat in the wild.

2.Corn meal
3.Ground Whole Grain Sorghum
4.Chicken By-Products
5.Brewers Rice

and helen thier is absolutly no need for a dog to eat Vegetables and Fruits. Yes, most good dog foods have this in them, but it is not needed and beet pulp is a filler and thats all it is and is bad for any dog. I really have no clue where your getting your info about this stuff being needed in a dogs diet, but you are wrong. Thier is a really a good forum here and don't be shy about going there.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/

Check this site out

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

And if you think your Sheherds are good looking, check out my dog who I feed only the best,,, Orijen, California Natural and TOTW amd you can see how nice his coat is in these pictures.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just asked these guys these 2 questions and it well be fun to see how and when they well respond

Why do use corn in your German Shepherd mix? And why do put ethoxyquin in your fish meal??


----------



## christine6 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I also have a beautiful 3 year old Male Gs.He is my 4th in my lifetime.GS are known to has sensitive digestive systems.Up until a month ago, I feed mine Royal Canin Gs 24.The only thing he could eat that did not "give him the RUNS".Then about a month ago"they changed their formula by adding some Pork to it".Within days my GS was "squirting all over the yard".I was then back on the stressful search for another food(been there ,done that)I used Orijen, Blue buffalo, Calfornia Natural, all he could not "tolerate."I was recommended Eucanubas German Shepherd, it worked "wonderful" and Instantly on stopping the Diariahh.BUT....My Dog hates the taste of it(probably cause he is used to Royal Canin Wonderful taste,(Heck, it smelled so good, I tasted it!)I spend almost a half hour getting him to eat it, and he never finished one dish...Also, I noticed he is "shedding excessively" since on it...Though his coat is still as shiny as always...But, since he is not crazy about it.I will try something else as soon as this 40 lb bag is empty.It breaks my heart that he doesn't enjoy his food.Due to his sensitive digestive problem, I can't even mix anything with it...I called Royal Canin hotline...Crying actually, I was so upset.They are a wonderful company as far as standing by their product.I got full refund, plus a free coupon for another 40 lb bag of Dog food(to try another of their formulas)But "why change a good thing, right?I have breeder friends who have three of their GS on Royals GS 24, Now they lost "their busines, cause their dogs could not tolerate "new Formula'...Duhhhh


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

christine, Tony is my 6th GSD and he is one I have had the least problems with as far as digestive problems go. This food is as bad as it gets for a GSD.!!. Go to your local pet store and buy a small bag of California Natural and within 2 weeks you well notice a huge diference in his coat. If you can afford it try Orijen or Innova. Those are pretty easy on their system. Don't even try to tell me your dog doesn't eat grass or doesn't throw uo now and then because I feed this crap to my GSD and I know all about it. Just wait if you do because that rough fur well be as soft as can be, if you don't believe me check Tony out.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You need to change foods slowly and I totally do not believe you have tried them before. You are full of it!!!!!


----------



## christine6 (Apr 27, 2010)

Please Jess, there is no need to get "rude here" with your comments.Every Dog is different.And Yes, BeforeI came across Royal Canins GS24, I did try these.He wa younger than(this problem started at just under one year of age.)Royal worked wonderful on him, TILL they changed their formulas a month ago.He did great up til now at almost three in two months.That is why I was so upset with them for changing their original formula.....I will try the California Natural..Hey, We are all in the same situation here...I'm willing to spend whatever it takes...My Gs is a real head turner too, like yours.People alwas comment and say "Now THAT"S what a Shepherd should look like"...He has been on this Eucanumba just under a month, and he hated the smell of it.It was as if "he knew" it was not going to do anything but "stop the loose runs", with that it did do.But I saw within two weeks, because he wasn't eating enough of it(only to survive)he was itching(not alot, but he NEVER did on RC/GS 24....And NOOOO, he doesn't ever vomit or have dry hives or eat grass.I'm home 24/7 and if he is "not right with me, I see him out my kitchen window where he has a 1/2 acre fenced in yard "with LOTS of grass to eat if he "choses"(which he doesn't) He did though on other brands when he was younger.That is why I'm out here searching for "suggestins"(not rude remarks,thank you)cause I've went through this before (at 8 months)
and it is very OERWHELMING..Some else mentioned "AvoDerm"Large Breed Chiken and Brown Rice...On another site....And yes, I know all about "changing foods slowly...In fact, I totally do 3 days of just bolied brown rice to get there his system back in order.THREE vets that speacilze in GS suggested that....Again, "thank you for your suggestions on food choices, I will try the California Natural.My GS cannot tolerate rich proteins.I even tried him on a RAW diet for over a month...I love the German Shepherd.There is not another breed for me.Just two of my four had the sensitive digestive problems.But in "different way...This one has the Diarahha, the other one had "Dry Heaves, vommit, eating grass....See, each one "is different....Thanks!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You said it all yourself right here...

I love the German Shepherd.There is not another breed for me.Just two of my four had the sensitive digestive problems.But in “different way…This one has the Diarahha, the other one had “Dry Heaves, vommit, eating grass….See, each one “is different….Thanks! 

Dogs, especially GSD's can not and I mean CAN NOT digest corn and wheat. Dogs also have a ton of problems with soy. Chicken By-Product Meal is just terrible and for them to say it is a Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine, is a lie!! The small amount in this product comes from the Dried Chicken Cartilage . They say "Glucosamine not less than 375 mg/kg*" thats almost nothing. Orijen L.B Puppy has 1400!!! The fish meal they use is full of ethoyquin and they admitted as much to me in a e-mail. Dried Beet Pulp is as useless as it gets and is used only to ""firm up their stools"" and in your case it sounds like it is working. Brewers Rice is the worst type of grain that can be used only brown rice and whole white rice add anything to a dogs diet.

Good luck with your dog and I hope you can understand how really bad this food is for your dogs.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

these companies that label their foods for specific breeds are good at one thing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>MARKETING.

instead of filling their bags with quality meat and other ingredients, they put low quality cheap ingredients in the bag (not to mention very little meat), slap a picture of YOUR dog on the bag, and VOILA....unsuspecting consumers think "wow, this is just what my (name your breed here) needs!"

worse yet, companies like RC then charge a premium price for a food that is just barely better than grocery store kibble....oh well, someone has got to pay for all that "research and marketing".


----------



## christine6 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Jess,
I know what you mean about "Soy"...In fact, When I purchased my Gs almost three years ago(along with a 5 year health gurantee) In the contract It said "Void if feed Prescription Science Diet for Sensitivies"..Well, The one GS I had with the "throwing up, dry Heaves,THAT is Exactly what A vet "put him on!"...Go Figure!Since then(its been a while) I found out that all doctors are given "little perks, such as a NEW CORVETTE to promote certain product lines.People doctors too...That food took away my Shepherds shiny coat, , and his sparkly eyes...Though he lived to be ten year old, and he was still very handsome,that food took something Out f him....
Since then, I do NOT take vet or people doctors word on any cure....For a breeder to "put that in her health contract." What is THAT telling you??
Anyway, I'm heading out shopping for food tomorrow...What California Natural formula do you use?
Thanks!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I use the Lamb large bites, Tony seems to like the Lamb more, but the chicken is cheaper. I also have been tossing around trying their Herring, but Tony hasn't done well on fish in the past. While your their check out Innova, Evo and Orijen(spendy but good food). If they have Heath Wise it is also a pretty good food for the money. Tony didn't do well on Evo, but I think that was because he was young and I might have shocked him (I think I tried to change to fast). I like the Cali. Natural because it has so few ingredients, easy on the tummies. Remember C.N. is little light on meat so some meat now and then is good for them. Be careful with GSD'S because they well get diarrhea from to much meat, so just a little at a time.


----------



## christine6 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, I will.My "Jake" can't do Lamb...So I'll look for Chicken. I've been thinking about doing a fish too, but only if everything else fails....I've been on the websites all day...I'm thinking of checking out a food called Avo Derm, it had good reviews from GS breeders...Going between that and the Innova,California Natural., ...I'll keep you posted in about a week.
Thanks for all your thoughts,Christine


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Avoderm, here is a link to a pretty good review site, they are down right now. But check it out and at the top is the name review after checking out avoderm check it out. Now I disagree with some of their rankings but they are fairly accurate. Fromm, Innova, Acanna, Health Wise and Ca. Natural are all ranked to low.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php?diarrheacat=all&stype=1&si=avoderm


----------



## Lewis1 (May 4, 2010)

I have read all the comments on this subject and am presuming this is an American site. Well I am a GSD owner in the UK who currently has 2 shepherds and a working sheep dog. Firstly I fed my adult GSD Eukanuba Puppy Large breed 4.5 years ago and have to say it certainly didn't do him any harm and in fact he's grown up to be a healthy and strong dog who is trained for Working Trials.

I agree that Eukanuba isn't a particularly wonderful food, but then again, I'm afraid it's not right to single out just Eukanuba, when the same can be said for many "Complete" dog foods.

Due to the quality of Eukanuba, I decided to switch my dog over to Burns (not sure if available in the States) which certainly has very good ingredients. Well a couple of months of feeding and my adult GSD has lost 1.5kg in weight and his stools are substantial and stink to high heaven.... So I'm afraid he is going back on Eukanuba for the time being. Before anyone says anything, yes I have tried various foods over time, including a working diet, James Wellbeloved and Royal Canin.

Jess, I hate to say this, but are some of your entries meant to scare people? Secondly your facts seem to be contradictory when you say that GSDs will get the runs from too much meat and yet you seem to recommend Orijen which contains 70% meat. You also say there is absolutely NO NEED for dogs to have fruit and vegetables, yet the rest of Orijen is made up of 30% vegtables..... Please make your mind up and stop scaremongering!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have never said nor well I ever say dogs get the runs from meat, in fact I say they really can't get to much meat....When you shock a dogs system with to much of anything to include new dog food they well get the runs. If I threw down 4 pounds of raw meat to my dog, I would bet he would get the runs, but if I did it slowly over a long period of time, it would be great for him, but I don't have that kind of money. As far as fruits and veggies go please show me the quote where I said that???? Now I well say they PROBABPLY could do just fine without them, but I would never say they are bad for dogs. 


be contradictory when you say that GSDs will get the runs from too much meat and yet you seem to recommend Orijen which contains 70% meat. You also say there is absolutely NO NEED for dogs to have fruit and vegetables, yet the rest of Orijen is made up of 30% vegtables….. Please make your mind up and stop scaremongering!


----------



## Lewis1 (May 4, 2010)

I'm sorry Jess, but your entry on the 3rd February, where you were responding to Helen you actually write: "and helen thier is absolutly no need for a dog to eat Vegetables and Fruits" I shouldn't need to show you where the quote is seeing you are the person who wrote it in the first place.

I find it very interesting that you made no reference to the fact I have gone back to feeding Eukanuba for both my adult lad and our puppy.

You talk of Orijen, well I have to admit on paper it looks like a very good food, but there is one problem with it, well 2 actually if you wish to include the price.... Anyway the problem being is that you feed less Orijen than you would your normal dog food. This then leads to Coprophagia, as the dog may being getting the quality, but it is not longer getting the quantity and so is left feeling hungry. I have heard of this occuring with several people who have started feeding Orijen. Simply the dog didn't eat dog poo before the diet switch, but has started to eat dog poo now.

Anyway I'm sorry if Jess took offence at my previous entry, but people need useful information on which they can make an informed decision, they don't need to be confused and worried.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i know well over 100 gsd owners feeding orijen. never have i heard any indications of eating orijen actually causing Coprophagia. people are used to dogs needing 4 1/2, 5, 6 cups og the lower grade foods, when 3-4 cups of a much more nutrient dense food like orijen is plenty.

in fact, i find the experiences of dogs switiching to grainless foods to be that if they were poop eaters, then they often arent interested in it any more. mosdt of the poop eaters i know are eating grain inclusive foods full of fillers (iams, eukanuba, purina, etc...they eat it because its full of too much undigested fillers that taste good to them, not usually because of nutrient deficiencies.


----------



## Laura5 (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder what really happened to the GSD? Many many years ago long before either of you were born I suspect. I had 2 beautiful GSD's the only food we had back there was just awful compared to today's food. YET! both had beautiful shiny coats, no hotspots which were unheard of in those days, no bloat. no itchy skin. all all what I now consider crap food. What happened to dogs period?
I have shiba inus now and my male is the #1 dog in the breed, he could not get that way on bad food and I have tried the gauntlet of foods. Currently he is on Taste Of The Wild Salmon and Potatoes ( Eukanuba) I have a friend who uses Orijin and other then paying twice as much for it, I see little differences in the dogs coats.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Laura - I guess you meant "Naturally Wild" By Eukanuba?? Taste Of The Wild is a totally different food made by Diamond.....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Laura, your dogs coat would be way better if you feed anything but this poison. I bet you anything you can see the difference in my dogs coat compared to yours. Back in the 60's Purina actually made a decent product, but greedy share holders did them in. Hotspots WERE in fact in a ton of dogs back then. Tony is my 7th GSD and I notice a huge difference in his coat after I got him on a good diet. Think your dogs can match up with Tony's coat?? I doubt your dogs are even in my dogs league. Check him out and the cats coats. Keep in mind GSD'S should have rough coats and usually do. BUT NOT TONY.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh here is a list of god foods you should consider...

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Instinct
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Blue Wilderness
8.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
9.	Artemis
10.	Fromm
11.	Evo

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
8. First Mate
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
11. Nature’s Logic
12, Innova
12. Kirkland, Costco


----------

